# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Pimousse petit chaton tigré 8 semaines - 91

## Peachcats

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Pimousse
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *Pimousse est un chaton né dehors, il est depuis ses 3 semaines chez moi en fa. 

C'est un chaton plein de vie, super sociable , joueur et câlin. 

Il est tout petit pour son âge et restera surement un petit chat. 

Pimousse sera primo vacciné, identifié par puce, déparasité. 

La castration est obligatoire. 

Il est visible dans le 91. 

Un copain chat serait le bienvenu , ou une adoption avec une de ses soeurs. 

En appartement pour sa sécurité. 

deschatsetdeshommes@laposte.net*

----------


## Peachcats

RÉSERVÉ avec sa soeur Kalys

----------

